# Pardner pump gun by H&R



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with a H&R Pardner pump shotgun ? http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Shotguns/Pump-Action%7C/pc/104792580/c/105537780/sc/104803380/HR-Pump-Shotgun/1343625.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fpump-action%2F_%2FN-1102348%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104803380%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104792580%253Bcat105537780&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104792580%3Bcat105537780%3Bcat104803380 Cabelas has them on sale for $199.99. I was thinking of picking one up as a back-up Duck Gun. I sometimes use a Muzzle-loader and would like to keep a back-up handy in case the weather gets bad. At that price I wouldn't be afraid to leave it in the truck or boat '' Just in Case''. I have had a couple H&R Single shot shotguns{old models} and they seemed to be fairly well made and reliable. Thanks


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I was going to buy one until I seen the stevens/savage model 320 at fin for $199 I don't know how you feel about china but H&R is completely made in china parts and all ,Though I haven't read any really bad reviews the gun does weighs a ton!!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

well for what its worth I have one- I made a turkey shoot gun out of it. hasn't broke yet, I have been shooting it on Sundays for about 2 years. its a Remington 870 rip off, be a good beater gun.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I have one, it's not a bad gun at all. Is pretty heavy.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the Replies and Info. The weight wouldn't be a issue for me and the made in China isn't a total deal breaker but I'm still undecided. May hit a couple of Gun Shows and see what I find used--- may end up with a Mossberg or maybe a old Stevens, as I could get by with 2 3/4 chambers. 
Thanks !


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

If your interested in one I have one that I took on a gun trade about 9 months ago I haven't shot it as of yet, the guy I got it from told me it had 5 shells cycled through it. not sure where your located but I'm just East of Cleveland. I could cut you a deal it's just collecting dust in the Gun safe. I have a couple other shotguns that get used ahead of this one.


----------

